# Warcraft III

## LolO

nie wiem czy taki temat juz byl ale do rzeczy , mam w3 i w3 frozen throne gralem sobie super na battle necie a tu komunikat ze nierozpoznaje mi versji gry  i mam odpalic update battlenet recznie dobra wchodze do folderu i daje to cholerne update a tu zas jakis komunikat ze program niemusi byc odpalony poniewaz w3 ma aktualny upgrade.. 

kto pomoze   :Laughing: 

----------

## desultory

Moved from Gamers & Players to Polish OTW.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zakladam, ze chodzi CI o wine. Problemy z wine rozwiazuj na appdb.winehq.org.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Temat nie związany z Gentoo. Zamykam.

----------

